# BOINC Ubuntu Linux Distribution for WCG



## Fitseries3 (Mar 6, 2010)

check this out.... no hard drive needed.

http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/Dotsch_UX.html


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2010)

Seen it before and did make the USB stick but newer tried it. The possible conflict of running folding in Windows and this in Linux at the same time made me go for the windows version, but for a stand alone system working entirely for BOINC it could work nice and lean. I will try starting the next heating seeson when I will fire my server up again (Server 2008 only works 180 days as a trial  )


----------

